

Freedom online: A tragic death, libel, legal threats, and reddit's /r/bicycling - kyle_jaland
http://www.popehat.com/2013/09/14/andrew-colton-and-boca-news-now-get-in-the-business-of-smearing-their-own-credibility/

======
gcb0
The writing there is convoluted and opinionated but the history is
interesting.

Apparently the business of cleaning up ones past is still kicking strong,
specially when litigation is involved.

